# My Ball Python isn't eating!!!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I need help what to do. I just got him about 4 days ago. This is his first feeding.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

is it a w/c or c/b snake? if its c/b then dont worry yet, it may just need time to get used to his new surroundings. If you are new to snakes I suggest you go out & buy a book called "The Ball Python Manual", It was a big help to me with some of my stubborn w/c snakes


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I warmed it up in warm water and he still dind't want it.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

if you just got it it will not want to eat.....also dont worry they can go a long time without eating


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I have had it for 4 days now. I bought 3 pinky's 2 for reserve. He wouldn't eat at all. So I left the room for 15 minutes came back in and it was gone so I am guessing he ate it.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> What could I add into it. I really want another snake. But I want a different one.


I do not want to be a kill joy Pudd, but seriously instead of being too gunho to obtain another snake, learn about the one you have, thoroughly. _P. regius_ are notoriously poor feeders, and most of the time this is do to overhandling and stress, give it time to adjust and relax...offer again in about 10 days.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

CK it's ok. Just tell me what you think. If it kills my joy fine, but if it will help me in the long run it's better that you told me other wize. Feel free to say what you feel.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> CK it's ok. Just tell me what you think. If it kills my joy fine, but if it will help me in the long run it's better that you told me other wize. Feel free to say what you feel.


Thank you for understanding that it was not a personal attack!








It is hard not to get caught up in the adrenaline associated with any new hobby, especially animals such as fish, reptiles, and amphibians. Slowing things down will often times increase your successful captive maintenance, and thereby increasing your happiness, as problems create stress, for both you and your captives.
Figure out your P. regius, keep detailed records, for when it feeds, sheds, etc.. and after a you truly feel you have the hang of it, then look into possibly another snake, when you get to that point I will be happy to offer some that in my opinion make outstanding captives, and tolerate more handling than the regius do...


----------

